# maf question on turbo vr6



## cumminmd (Jan 12, 2009)

working on 1997 vw vr6 has turbo maf housing 4 " 42 lbs injectors and 255 fuel pump tune chip

car only run without the maf sensor 
try new maf still have the same problem
when maf connect the car has extended cranking and start and stop
run good with maf disconnect but smokes 
what should check


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (cumminmd)*

sure the maf sensor wasnt in backwards?
what is the size/design of the intake ?
what chip?
did you make sure to do a TPS alignment before trying to start the car?


----------



## cumminmd (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (TBT-Syncro)*

C2 motorsport is chip 
How do you adjust the TPS








The MAF housing is 4 inches and its is in the rigth postion


----------



## cumminmd (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (TBT-Syncro)*

C2 software is chip 
How do you adjust the TPS








The MAF housing is 4 inches and its is in the rigth postion


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (cumminmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cumminmd* »_
How do you adjust the TPS










unhook the battery, and leave it for a bit.
then hook the battery up
turn the ignition to the on position (dont try to start the car)
and leave it in this position for 30 seconds.
then try to start the car


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (TBT-Syncro)*

sounds like the MAF is in backward like TBT said.
its very easy to mix up. 
check it again. the arrow should point toward the throttle body


----------



## HaTeDDub (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (jhayesvw)*

keep me posted on your outcome, sorta in the same place right now...


----------



## cumminmd (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
unhook the battery, and leave it for a bit.
then hook the battery up
turn the ignition to the on position (dont try to start the car)
and leave it in this position for 30 seconds.
then try to start the car

i try this and it is still doing the same thing


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (HaTeDDub)*

I 3rd that, same symptoms as described on my vrt


----------



## cumminmd (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_sounds like the MAF is in backward like TBT said.
its very easy to mix up. 
check it again. the arrow should point toward the throttle body

check MAF and i have arrow point toward the throttle body


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (cumminmd)*

no towards the turbo inlet


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (radoman57)*

I've been going thru this same problem for quite a while now. the car is a corrado that I converted to obd2 so I have spent considerable time ruling out the wiring harness change. it will start with maf unplugged and run rich but atleast run, with maf plugged in it will only attempt to start then die. MAF is in correct direction.
New Maf, O2 sensor, coil pack, plug wires, plugs etc. no codes except for low maf reading(maf is unplugged since it will only run that way)
2 different ecu's, have been tried. It actually runs ok with stock chip but still rich.
at warm up and with vag com hooked up you can watch the O2 sensor go to -25% trying to compensate but even that is too rich, maybe 10.5 afr on the wideband. 
tps readings are approximately 4-5% at idle and as you open the throttle it seems normal. Like I said, no codes and everything seems operating ok. 
Oh, it's C2 42lb. obd2 and the latest chip from jeff, also had last years chip in it too, both with same encrypter board......has anyone had problems with the encrypter board, I'm not sure of it's function except it won't run without it
Anyone with a similar story?


----------



## cumminmd (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_no towards the turbo inlet
















is the inlet were the fins at on the turbo


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (cumminmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cumminmd* »_







is the inlet were the fins at on the turbo

yeah. i misspoke when i said Throttle body. even though they are right by each other on my car. LOL.
the arrow (which is very difficult to see) should point to the turbo inlet (where the fins are)


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (jhayesvw)*

Or even simpler, it should point in the direction of airflow.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (BLSport)*

is your air filter mounted directly on the MAF housing? constant ID intake tract or is it stepped anywhere?


----------



## cumminmd (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_is your air filter mounted directly on the MAF housing? constant ID intake tract or is it stepped anywhere?

mounted directly on the MAF


----------



## HaTeDDub (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (cumminmd)*

any news on your build? following with the same problems rights now


----------



## cumminmd (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_is your air filter mounted directly on the MAF housing? constant ID intake tract or is it stepped anywhere?

what should be the distance form the turbo to MAF


----------



## HaTeDDub (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (cumminmd)*

as far away as possible from the turbo inlet as possible i have heard.....i think this maybe my problem


_Modified by HaTeDDub at 7:32 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (HaTeDDub)*

from what I remember (others here will know better) I believe that having your filter that close to the MAF can cause issues for the C2 s/w.
There was a thread all about the diameter of your intake tract remaining constant vs. necking down to the turbo. I couldnt find it but there was some good info in there.


----------



## cumminmd (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: maf question on turbo vr6 (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_from what I remember (others here will know better) I believe that having your filter that close to the MAF can cause issues for the C2 s/w.
There was a thread all about the diameter of your intake tract remaining constant vs. necking down to the turbo. I couldnt find it but there was some good info in there.























How far from turbo should MAF be
With the MAF I have BBM BILLET HOUSING do I need to put a screen in the center like the stock MAF/ Housing



_Modified by cumminmd at 8:48 AM 6-18-2009_


----------



## HaTeDDub (Jun 9, 2008)

ill measure how far mine is in a couple hours, moving my maf solved all my problems the the car runs away and idles rock solid, all i gotta do now is get **** of the weak ass spring in the gate.


----------



## cumminmd (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: (HaTeDDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HaTeDDub* »_ill measure how far mine is in a couple hours, moving my maf solved all my problems the the car runs away and idles rock solid, all i gotta do now is get **** of the weak ass spring in the gate.

do you have picture of your set up with MAF
what the measurment of MAF


----------



## HaTeDDub (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (cumminmd)*

i have my maf in my own 4" maf housing(flex pipe) with the air filter right on in behind my passenger headlight. then the pipe goes under the exhaust manifold with a 90 to the inlet. between the sensor to the inlet i have about 3 feet of pipe give or take a few inches. your maf has to be closed in the pipe with no open inlet btw...


----------



## cumminmd (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: (HaTeDDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HaTeDDub* »_i have my maf in my own 4" maf housing(flex pipe) with the air filter right on in behind my passenger headlight. then the pipe goes under the exhaust manifold with a 90 to the inlet. between the sensor to the inlet i have about 3 feet of pipe give or take a few inches. your maf has to be closed in the pipe with no open inlet btw...


can you post some picture of your setup


----------

